# MTH scale



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So I am not understanding the MTH. It says guage one, but is that the same track as the standard G from Aristo and if so, what scale is it? Just trying to understand things.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

MTH #1 gauge trains are made to 1:32 scale (the correct scale for standard gauge trains operating on 45mm track). The MTH models operate on any 45mm (#1 gauge) track, such as that made by LGB, Aristo, USA Trains, and a number of others.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Gauge one = just the track, not the trains that run on the track. 

but is that the same track as the standard G from Aristo.
yes, same track for all "Large scale" trains regardless of scale. 
Aristocraft, USA Trains, LGB, Bachmann, MTH, etc..all run on the same track. 

what scale is it? 

MTH is 1/32 scale..which is the correct scale for standard gauge trains on 45mm track.. 

MTH choose to use the "correct" scale, while Aristo and USA trains chose the "incorrect" scale of 1/29 scale.. 
1/29 scale was created to make 1/29 scale models of standard gauge prototypes "visually compatable" with LGB and Bachmann trains, 
(which are generally models of narrow gauge prototypes in 1/20.3, 1/22.5 and 1/24 scales),
so that 1/29 sale models are approximately the same size as the other trains, so people will have an easier time "mixing and matching" cars..
they all look generally ok together, size-wise, if you ignore prototype mis-matching..


At first glance, it might seem that MTH "did it right" by choosing the correct scale.. 
but IMO all it did was make MTH the "odd man out" because Aristo and USA Trains have a much larger share of the market, in 1/29 scale. 
I have argued for years that MTH would be better off releasing future products in 1/29 scale..(I would buy MTH if they did) 
but thats a contentious topic, open to debate!  

Personally I might never own any MTH trains at all..only because they are 1/32 scale.. 

But yes, MTH trains are fully compatable with all the other "Large Scale" trains in the sense that they all run on the same track. 
but MTH trains are noticably smaller than Aristo or USA Trains models, because they are 1/32 scale.. 

Scot


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are going to venture into MTH DCS I would highly recommend the "Triplex" It is truly an amazing engine, and system!! The Triplex is the only engine I have for that system at this time!! Somewhere down the road I may venture into a Hudson, and or Challenger too! Take a look at my video of my Triplex on you tube the video is before I had the guru of MTH's work on the front smoke unit which did not work out of the box!! Ray fixed it for me. Take a look at mine, and his site on them also. You won't be disappointed!!! Regal 1st one is mine second link is Ray's.


YouTube - 7485jerry's Channel

Southern Pacific Daylight #4449

p.s. gonna post another video here in the not too distant future of it running with the front smoker working properly!! Again the engine is my favorite because of the system and that particular engine in itself!! 


As far as I'm concerned there are only two systems to use the MTH system, and QSI/G-wire for all else!!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Complicated, isn't it!?!

As mentioned, 1:32 is the correct scale for the track we all use, if you are modeling standard gage trains. 


At the same time, the track most people use--LGB or aristo code 332 track--is WAY too tall. It's out of scale in terms of rail width and height. You can find smaller (code 250 or code 215) track, it's actually cheaper. Some would argue it's more easily damaged by the clumsy feet of humans and animals. When you see 1:32 cars and engines on code 250 or 215 rail, they look right, and once you buy into that look it's hard to be as comfortable with 1:29 and code 332.


I have all 1:29 with a smattering of oddball 1:24-ish stuff, all on code 332 rail. The 1:29 stuff "pops" visually: it has an impact that 1:32 does not. You could argue that it's not fidelity that matters it's the overall visual impact. A 1:32 boxcar looks very small next to a 1:29 boxcar--it's 10% smaller all around--shorter, narrower, lower. People are much more inclined to look at the 1:29 and say "wow!" 1:29, being kind of a ******* scale, kind of looks ok with 1:24, and there is a lot of stuff made in 1:24 for dollhouses. Aristo's premade building are in 1:24, as far as I can tell. There very little in terms of people or premade structures in 1:32.


If I were starting from scratch today, I would probably go with code 250 rail and 1:32, and I'd be buying stuff mostly from MTH and Accucraft and AMS. There would be much much less stuff available, and it'd be more expensive, and I'd be doing more scratch building.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If your just getting into G scale I'd think about the MTH trains. got some cool locos and sound systems. May cost ya a bit more but you'll like it in the long run. If I'd had that choice when I got started that is probably the trains I would have bought. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I have both the MTH Hudson and F7 set and various cars to go with them - I am very happy with them, they run and sound great. 

If you put them next to 1:29, you can tell that the 1:32 looks "more correct" at least at eye level. 

On the other hand, buildings, such as the Aristocraft ones, are often 1:24 and the 1:32 equipment looks a little small next to them. The other thing I have noticed is that looking down on the trains, when they are on ground, the 1:24 trolley I have seems to look slightly more realistic so I would assume that the 1:29 would do the same. 

As far as cost goes, the Hudson coupled with the DCS track interface and wireless control will set you back about the same as a decent wireless DCC control system without any locomotives. Several of the 1:29 scale locomotives start out cheaper than the MTH ones but if you add in DCC and a good sound module, the prices start leveling off pretty quickly. 

For my layout I have pretty much resigned myself to the fact that not everything is going to match. My plan is to add more trolley cars which will probably be in 1:24, I also want a Shay which is going to be 1:20.3. Building structures is just easier in 1:24, 1/2" = 1' which I can do in my head. There may be a 1:29 in the mix before I am done too, never can tell. 

Tom


----------

